# Blood Pressure and Body Building



## wrbk319 (Jun 29, 2007)

For the past few weeks, I've been averaging 130-135/65-70. My training routine is HIT three days a week. Should I be careful of my blood pressure? Will body building make it worse? I'm just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

I think any type of sports should reduce blood pressure.


----------



## Valias (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah it's the best treatment from memory. for people who aren't at risk of massive heart attack and all. The logic being weight lifting periodically raises BP alot, and thus your body naturally compensates.

edit: for raised BP


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

if you have a blood pressure problem, I would really be careful lifting, as it does raise your blood pressure.  I would not be doing a high intensity training program, that's for sure.  And, I would not be fucking around with any isometrics, as blood pressure can shoot way up.

I would start with light lifting and cardio, to get the blood pressure down to a healthy, normal range.  Proceed slowly from there.


----------



## wrbk319 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you very much! I'll start intaking less sodium and lifting a little lighter than usual. Thanks again. =)


----------



## barbell boy (Jun 30, 2007)

A blood pressure of 130 on 70 is normal i would not be worried if i were you, but perhaps consult a doctor if you want more assurance on your BP


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

yea, 130/70 is pretty normal these days.

do you usually have high(er) blood pressure?  do you have a problem with blood pressure?


----------



## wrbk319 (Jul 1, 2007)

No, personally I don't, but my mother has severe hypertension. She's now partially blinded in one eye due to hypertension, so I'm just trying to watch out.


----------



## devildog88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hell my Pressure has been as high as 180/115.  I tend to get headaches when I am lifting but they ususally go away.  I am on Lotral right now but I hate it because it makes me dizzy when I stand up.  I feel Like I am going to pass out just from going from a squatting position to a standing one.  Its the shits to get old!


----------



## cjm (Jul 4, 2007)

maybe of some interest.

Blood Pressure


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2007)

My professor for fitness assessment and program design did stress testing for cardiac patients for over a decade.  She firmly believed that diastolic pressure is much more important, as systolic pressure is much more reactive to mood, activity, etc.  You diastolic pressure is very healthy, though the systolic is a bit high.  However, it isn't too bad at all.

If you have some way of doing this, you should find out if your diastolic blood pressure decreases as training intensity increases (That is, have someone check your blood pressure during various stages of a graded exercise test of some sort).  It should actually decrease slightly, or at least stay the same, as your blood vessels dilate (That is, as intensity goes up).  If it increases, then that means your vessels are not dilating adequately, and it may mean blockage or hardening of the vessels.  This is another good indicator of cardiovascular health.


----------

